# South African food



## Celeste khanna (Apr 24, 2013)

Does anyone know who caters South African food - like a home industries type set-up or even an individual who can cook SA fare old style boerekos?
Thanks
Celeste


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Butcher & Grill Shop in Mirdif City Centre is an SA brand and decent quality. Whether it is totally authentic I wouldn't know, but tastes good to me! You can eat in, or buy cuts of meat to cook at home.


----------



## Celeste khanna (Apr 24, 2013)

m1key said:


> Butcher & Grill Shop in Mirdif City Centre is an SA brand and decent quality. Whether it is totally authentic I wouldn't know, but tastes good to me! You can eat in, or buy cuts of meat to cook at home.


Thanks - I am looking for koeksusters, vetkoek and melktert so more on the baking side.


----------



## chiapet (Jan 28, 2013)

mmmmm...if you find koeksusters or vetkoek let me know! Melktert... not so much.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Celeste khanna said:


> Does anyone know who caters South African food - like a home industries type set-up or even an individual who can cook SA fare old style boerekos?
> Thanks
> Celeste


There are lots of SA Freedom Day Parties going on. Why not call up venues and enquire who their caterers were/are? The Boerewors at Barasti were yummy. I know there are a few going on this weekend. Just google round and pick up a phone


----------

